
Imagine No Ads On Facebook. It’s Easy If You Try - uladzislau
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/30/no-ads-on-facebook/
======
Cbasedlifeform
Thanks but no thanks:

"But Facebook moves fast. It had been testing off-site web display ads, the
first step to an ad network, on Zynga.com. Then a few weeks ago it revealed it
would begin letting advertisers pay it to use its wealth of biographical and
social data on us to better target ads shown on non-Facebook mobile sites and
apps — essentially a Facebook mobile ad network."

